# 9-10-14.....Tripletail



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

As others have said, a little bit more than the forecasted 1-2ft but still made the best of getting out of the office. Headed SW from Destin Pass with the intention of ending at the Nipple but just got tired of getting beat up. Found a couple weed lines around the Edge and worked those. Nothing trolling so we sight fished the bigger patches. I've never seen so many large tripletail in one day. All caught on cigar minnows. We must have released over 15 and brought back some nice dinner.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Way to go on that one. Nice find.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Make something out of nothing


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blindsqrlz (May 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. My GF thinks they're too ugly to eat.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Best tasting fish in the ocean. WTG 
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's great..! Those are excellent eating.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

How do you even catch those beasts? Nice!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Love it when plan B woks out better than plan A.

Awesome find and way to catch'em up!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is too cool ! I've never caught or ate one yet, but I hear they are excellent..


----------

